# Long hair no bangs no top knot



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I was wondering if havanese hair eventually falls to either side if the face when grown out.
I'm growing Rudy's hair and his formerly cut bangs fall in front of his face. Right now the bangs reach his nose. The groomer said when it gets long enough, it will fall on either side. His hair in top of his head is silky and straight. The pictures I see of havanese with long hair look like they almost have a colick above each eye so it stays away from the eye area. I'll try to post a picture of what I talking about.

I would love to see pictures of the long haired havs. Also has anyone tried one long side braid starting at the top center and bringing it to one side?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's a picture of a long haired havanese and the bangs go to the side. I think Rudy's hair will fall straight down in front of his face.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lisa, that pretty dog in the photo is a show photo, with freshly groomed hair. I am sure it doesn't fall like that as soon as he walks off the grooming table or out of the ring. 

I have yet to see a Havanese whose full coated hair falls to the side of his face, but I wish you luck on that! You'll have to take photos to keep a record and show us how it goes.

Krandall has a picture of her Kodi in braids, and he was a handsome, swash-buckling looking fellow! Very handsome! You can find photos online of a couple, too.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you keep Tucker's hair in a topknot or braid ?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lisa T. said:


> Do you keep Tucker's hair in a topknot or braid ?


I do not do either. He was in full coat for 10 years, and now he's clipped shorter because of some aging issues. I keep his "topknot" area trimmed.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree with Sheri. My Sophie had such thick bangs as a pup even she could hardly see. I left Sophie's bangs long until we showed in the puppy classes in the breed ring and the day after the show we had an appointment to trim her bangs. It was so fun watching her after the cut just staring at everything! She'd stare up at the trees, birds flying over etc she never did that before and was finally able to chase a ball in a straight line rather than going off at the wrong angle and waiting to hear where it fell. 

I prefer to trim her bangs, I tried the top knot but even though I conditioned her slowly and she was good about it she really didn't appreciate it and would paw at it and it would come out anyway. I think both ways are cute and I know many do the top knot. Sophie is just a tomboy.  

Rudy is such a beautiful puppy! What color? 

Tucker is so adorable!!!!!!! <3


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

At some point Karen (krandall) posted her opinion that the only way to get the bangs of a Havanese out of his/her face without using some sort of tie or clip is to use a lot of product. Shama's hair falls straight over her eyes if it is not clipped back. I know that she can see through that hair, however, because she's responded to subtle hand signals from a distance, and she doesn't run into things while doing zoomies. A trainer friend said that for a briard (the kind of dog she has), looking through bangs is like looking through a lightweight curtain.

https://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/dogs-101/videos/briard

At some point, I will try braiding Shama's hair. For now, I twist it, mush it forward so that it's not pulling tight, and clip it with a claw clip. In this photo, I used three decorative clips, but they don't hold as well as my plastic clips.

Someone on the forum recommended this product. I like it for keeping wispies out of her eyes during photo shoots, but it isn't strong enough to get a look like the dog in the photo you posted.

https://www.thepishpadstore.com/PICTURE-PERFECT-Styling-Conditioning-Paste-p/ppj2.htm

Please do keep us posted on Rudy's hair . . .


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I would love to start clipping the bangs like DeeDee and Sheri but I don't know how! Tutorials??


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is Rudy this morning just before we go for a walk. I just woke him up. 😱


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

After our walk!😊


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you think I should just clip the area that would be a topknot?? DeeDee I love Sophie's bangs. Do you do it yourself? ShamaMama I just love Shama's hairstyle!! So cute. Sheri, Tucker is adorable. Love his coloring. Do you clip his top knot yourself? How much do you cut?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lisa, I don't have a tutorial... It is hard to explain and I just experimented and practiced. I use serrated (thinning) grooming scissors, comb up a center strip area from the eyes back, hold it between my left hand forefinger and middle finger, angled so that the hair will be shortest at my fingertips/near eyes, and trim. 

Hopefully someone (Dee Dee?) will have pictures.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles hair would never just fall to the side like that even though it is long. It falls in front of her face like Shama's. Even with ponytails her hair still falls forward. It's difficult to keep it out of her eyes. I was worried about what would happen since it will be some time before I can fix her hair. My husband seems to be doing a better job and she doesn't growl at him. 😕 I like to keep Scout's hair short around his head.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Rudy looks like a rock star straight out of the 70's! I hope you figure out a way to keep growing out his top knot as you've come so far. Of course I know he'll look adorable if you do decide to cut . . .


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lisa T. said:


> Do you think I should just clip the area that would be a topknot?? DeeDee I love Sophie's bangs. Do you do it yourself? ShamaMama I just love Shama's hairstyle!! So cute. Sheri, Tucker is adorable. Love his coloring. Do you clip his top knot yourself? How much do you cut?


Lisa, something to know and remember is that each dog's bangs will look different from each other, depending on their hair type, thickness, and growth direction. Just like people's hair differ. So, just work with what he's got and go slow if you decide to trim it down.

Tucker's hair is fine, straight, and fell straight forward. Sophie's hair is thicker and curly, maybe not so fine?


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd love if Zelda's hair would part  But it'd cascade down into her month instead. I did cut Link's bang before (see my Avator picture). It was ok, but I changed my mind since and started growing his bang. It has been over 6 months, those bang sure grows slowly. Here's a recent pic.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie is just a tomboy.


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! >

Besos mi novia, Sophie
Ricky Ricardo


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> In this photo, I used three decorative clips,


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. >

Besos mi novia, Shama
Ricky Ricardo


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

abi38 said:


> Here's a recent pic.


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! >

Besos mi novia, Zelda
Ricky Ricardo

So many Havahotties, so little time. RR


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We cut Ricky in a very untypical Havanese manner. We cut his bangs very short and we cut his beard very short. Momi likes to see his beautiful eyes. Momi is not the type to spend time fixing the hair on his head and neither am I. Momi does not like a long beard on Ricky. And that's the way it is.

I will have to take a picture of Ricky but he seems to be all out of breath right now. Has he been pawing away on my computer again, looking at Havanese pin-ups? RICKYYYYYYYYY!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I decided to just wing it today. It's not perfect but I'm trying to cut just a little at a time so he can get used to the scissors. Also, I don't trust a groomer to do his face so it'll just have to be uneven until I get better at it. He has straight, silky-ish black hair on top so I just got only a tiny bunch at the forehead and cut! The only advice I can give so far is to make sure not to cut too much farther back on his head and to not cut any piece that should lay down his nose so that he doesn't have hair poke his eyes. 

I also forgot how WINDY north Colorado is. Today the wind blew poor Migo over a few times. Unfortunately this means that his hair is getting super tangled. I might end up doing a puppy cut after all and only leave the face/tail long. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks adorable!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Heather's said:


> He looks adorable!


Thanks.. After a lot of staring though I can't get this out of my head. :laugh:

Will probably look at puppy cuts soon.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

LOL Migo has large brown eyes,and he is very handsome. Andy Garcia comes to mind, not the melon squashing guy.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice job on Migo. He looks cute both ways.


----------

